# Newcastle upon Tyne/Northumberland - Livery yard help!!



## telfs (26 January 2013)

Can anyone help?

I'm moving into the area and I will be based in Gosforth/Jesmond so I need to find a livery yard for my horse. 

I want a yard that is within 20/30 minutes away. Ideally north/west of Gosforth but would consider south of the river or at the coast if close enough.

I'd like a DIY yard with the possibility of grass livery but that is not essential. Must have an arena thats useable all year round.

I don't know where to start looking so can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## telfs (26 January 2013)

Bump...


----------



## Goldenstar (26 January 2013)

Gubeon very very smart lovely school I have never been but have heard its beauiful.
Benridge , livery and riding school lovely people and good indoor and outdoor school.
Glantlees farm , farm based livery outdoor school the furthest of the three mentain it because if hacking important to you it good off road on the farm easy to open gates good hill.
Swarland EC outdoor and indoor school .
Todstead EC outdoor school they have lots of shows there if that's important for you 
Benridge and gubeon are the nearest there will loads of others but I have mine at home not really up on livery yards.
These are all north of Newcastle I really don't know about west .
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Springy (26 January 2013)

are you on facebook?

there are a couple of local sites that might help...

Northern Neddies
South Tyneside Riders


----------



## Custard Cream (26 January 2013)

High Plains
Lane Farm
Mount Huly
Hack Hall
Vimmys Yard
North Acomb
Heddon (Houghton Equestrian)
Glenwood Stud
Gloucester Lodge
Granary at Prestwick
Plessey 

A quick google brings up a lot.


----------



## Feebee-Friesian (26 January 2013)

Just want to say welcome to the area! im at Murton EC but its full Livery. Its only a 15 min drive from the city centre where i live and there are some DIY yards out the same way. (Heading towards whitley bay) Are you moving for a job? sorry being noisy!


----------



## telfs (27 January 2013)

Thanks everyone! 
After looking at distances etc I really need a yard within 20 minutes of gosforth/jesmond! So I'm looking at any area around there now. 
Yeah I'm moving for a job! So the horses are coming too. It's really hard when you don't know the area!


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2013)

I do know of one very close I can't remember for the world of me what's its called don't know anything about it but will find out its name and message you it has a outdoor but is way closer to the city than I would ever keep a horse .
It belongs to a friend of a friend .


----------



## Patterdale (27 January 2013)

I used to live in Jesmond and kept my horse on full livery at the Granary Stables in Prestwick by the airport. 10-15min drive from Jes. 
Lovely YO, good rates and they looked after him v well. They had winter turnout but it got quite muddy, they were allowed out at least though! And a good outdoor school and good hacking. 

I looked at Hack Hall but didn't like it as it was v big and impersonal, that's just my preference though!


----------



## leflynn (28 January 2013)

Try on neriders.co.uk too

I'm further out towards Consett so I'm not much help sorry, but good luck there is a lot of variety!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (28 January 2013)

Hack Hall farm sounds like it will suit you. Indoor barns, all concrete and clean and tidy and well run. Grazing OK in winter and 24/7 in summer, two outdoor schools. 10 minutes from Gosforth.


----------



## telfs (28 January 2013)

Goldenstar if you could find out the name and let me know that would be great! 
I've heard a lot of negative things about Hack Hall Stables and whilst their website looks impressive I'm worried about all of the negative press they seem to get!


----------



## DDL (1 February 2013)

Hack Hall currently has a waiting list as my friend has her name on it.  Heard good and bad things but probs same as most yards.  You could try West House Farm in Stannington.  Dont know what it is like now but it has indoor and outdoor schools and used to have good facilities.  Also Seven mile house near Seaton Burn Holiday Inn does livery and seems to be an ok yard.  Doubt many places will have vacancies at this time of year but maybe you will have more luck in the Spring.


----------



## Vodkagirly (1 February 2013)

Hi
I think Ords at Holystone and Rising Sun farm also fall into your area. There is a livery at Backworth as well but not sure of name


----------



## twisteddiamond (1 February 2013)

there is this on preloved not sure exactly where or what its like 
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/107324094/stables-available-on-quiet-livery-yard.html


----------



## Northern Hare (11 February 2013)

Hi Telfs,  

Welcome to the NE!!  We re-located a few years ago from the SE and haven't looked back - even though we thought we were only going to be up here for 6 months!

Anyway, ref finding a yard for your horse, we live in the Hexham area and the yards with DIY between Hexham and Newcastle (along the A69) are:

High Plains, Riding Mill 
East Moorhouse Farm 
North Acom Farm (Vimys Yard)
Little Whittington Farm (also has a fantastic XC course / farm ride)

These yards all have their own websites so you can search via Google.  The nearest of the above four yards to Jesmond/Gosforth would be East Moorhouse Farm which is really excellent.

I don't know if you are looking to compete or join a RC - if you are I can recommend Corbridge & District RC.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Northern Hare (11 February 2013)

Just thought of another yard - what about Lane Farm Livery in Bedlington which is to the NE of Newcastle?  

I've not been there myself but there have been very good reports back about the facilities.  They have their own website.  Bedlington is approx 9.5 miles from Gosforth.


----------



## dazboy (14 March 2013)

Northern Hare said:



			Hi Telfs,  

Welcome to the NE!!  We re-located a few years ago from the SE and haven't looked back - even though we thought we were only going to be up here for 6 months!

Anyway, ref finding a yard for your horse, we live in the Hexham area and the yards with DIY between Hexham and Newcastle (along the A69) are:

High Plains, Riding Mill 
East Moorhouse Farm 
North Acom Farm (Vimys Yard)
Little Whittington Farm (also has a fantastic XC course / farm ride)

These yards all have their own websites so you can search via Google.  The nearest of the above four yards to Jesmond/Gosforth would be East Moorhouse Farm which is really excellent.

I don't know if you are looking to compete or join a RC - if you are I can recommend Corbridge & District RC.

Good luck with your move!
		
Click to expand...

Does little Whittington definitely do livery? I live in Hexham and I'm looking or a new livery or my horse. Had mixed thoughts from people on if little Whittington do livery or not and can't see it anywhere on their website.


----------



## pinklilly (15 March 2013)

I e-mailed little whittington last spring, they said they have a small amount of stables ( about 6 ) and they don't come up very often.


----------



## equestrian1 (20 May 2013)

i personally wouldnt go near east moorhouse, extremely rude owners and the yard is ridiculously bitchy and over priced, not worth the money at all!


----------



## Northern Hare (20 May 2013)

equestrian1 said:



			i personally wouldnt go near east moorhouse, extremely rude owners and the yard is ridiculously bitchy and over priced, not worth the money at all!
		
Click to expand...


Hi Equestrian1, just seen your post re East Moorhouse Farm. I recommended the yard in my earlier post on this thread because the yard has a very good reputation and I believe it has excellent facilities. Perhaps you have personal experience of the yard? It just seems strange that this is your first post on this Forum and it is very derogatory....


----------



## Top totty (21 May 2013)

Hi northern hare thanks for promoting East Moor House livery, as one of the many other ladys who have livery at eastmoor house i can only agree with you about the excellent standerd of the yard, the ownes do run a tight ship and it does appear that equestrion 1 unfortunatly has crossed horns with the ownes but i can assure you and the readers : this would have been in the yards best interest  ,Im sure if any one looking for livery was to call in to arrange a look around the ownes would be more than happy to add them to there waiting list


----------



## equestrian1 (21 May 2013)

Northern Hare said:



			Hi Equestrian1, just seen your post re East Moorhouse Farm. I recommended the yard in my earlier post on this thread because the yard has a very good reputation and I believe it has excellent facilities. Perhaps you have personal experience of the yard? It just seems strange that this is your first post on this Forum and it is very derogatory....
		
Click to expand...

i myself was at that yard for a period of time and it was the worse choice i could of made, no fault to the yard its self however the owners and people on the yard made my time there nothing but a nightmare, i wouldnt recommend it to anyone unless they are extremely brave!
Also i left that yard for a number of different reasons, nothing to do with the facilities because i ouldnt fault them in anyway, however the owners and liveries made my time there not enjoyable at all


----------



## Top totty (21 May 2013)

Hi telfs sorry to have turned this thread into a bit of a bitching thread but i must contest every word that equestrion has mentioned all that i know at the yard including myself are more than happy with the service and the good feeling the yard has unfortunatly some people always feel everything is someone elses fault and not theirs .Im sure if call the yard they will be happy for you to have a look around and really you can see for your self .Hope you get sorted


----------



## telfs (16 September 2013)

Well I'm still looking for livery and not having any luck.. need something 20 mins from newcastle and diy/part/full livery!


----------



## Top totty (16 September 2013)

telfs said:



			Well I'm still looking for livery and not having any luck.. need something 20 mins from newcastle and diy/part/full livery!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Telfs,
          Give Claire a ring and go up to eastmoor house for your self i know there is a few vacant at present be quick as they had a few looking around on Saturday  good luck


----------



## Patterdale (16 September 2013)

Did you ever try Granary Stables in Prestwick? 10 mins from Jesmond and I had mine there with no complaints


----------



## ChristineS (29 September 2013)

Hi  I have just joined this site and way too late for this ad. However, I have a lovely yard with a spare stable in Kirkley, which is next to Ponteland and Morpeth.  I have a floodlight arena, great grazing, on and off road hacking and my house is next to the stables which gives extra security.  Is anyone out there interested or know anyone who could be?
Cheers
Christine


----------



## telfs (1 October 2013)

Christine, I'd be very interested as I'm still looking for somewhere! What sort of livery do you offer?


----------



## Stroppymare1 (2 October 2013)

Pastures New Equestrian 10mins from Ponteland may still have space. Think only part/ full livery but great facilities and small, friendly yard. They have a website too. Www.pasturesnewequestrian.com


----------



## Stroppymare1 (2 October 2013)

Or gubeon equestrian, Morpeth might have space, great facilities


----------



## ChristineS (5 October 2013)

telfs said:



			Christine, I'd be very interested as I'm still looking for somewhere! What sort of livery do you offer?
		
Click to expand...

 Hi ya
I have 1 stable DIY livery, morning turnout if needed and can also bring in.  Hay and straw included.   I have ample of grazing and floodlit arena.

Let me know if you are interested
Christine


----------



## telfs (11 October 2013)

Yes I'm definitely intereste Christine. Could you PM me prices etc?


----------



## ChristineS (12 October 2013)

Hi ya
Sorry about the late response.  £40 including hay and straw.  I can turn out and the set up I have they would just come in together, I don't have time to change rugs though.  If you want to give me a call on 07733080033 we can discuss exactly what it is you will need.
Speak soon
Christine


----------



## Becky.tinnion (27 July 2014)

Would recommend granary stables, prestwick small very friendly livery yard DIY but full livery available in winter but there's always someone looking for extra cash to do livery all times of year


----------



## mcddm (10 October 2014)

Hi does anyone know any yards around the Ashington area?


----------

